# Suche neue Spieler die geworben werden möchten (Horde Realmpool Dethecus/Onyxia)



## Shadowstars (3. März 2015)

Hallo,

 

mein Name ist Shadow (so nennen mich jedenfalls alle  ) , bin knapp über 27 Jahre alt (Frauen verraten das so ungern ^^ ) und spiele nun schon seit einigen Jahren Wow. Momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten, die Lust haben Chars zusammen auf Hordenseite hoch zu spielen. Realmpool Onyxia/Dethecus/... wäre von Vorteil, da ich so auch mal mit Mats oder anderen Dingen unterstützen kann, ist aber kein muss. Auch eine Raidgilde für alles Weitere über Stufe 100 ist bereits vorhanden. Wir sind ein verrückter Haufen der einfach Spaß am zusammen zocken hat und dabei trotzdem etwas erreichen will. Im Teamspeak sind wir rege aktiv...und es quatscht sich einfach viel besser ^^

 

Falls du dich angesprochen fühlst schreibe mir doch einfach hier im Forum.

 

 

Lieben Gruß

Shadow


----------



## Shadowstars (15. März 2015)

ist noch aktuell


----------



## Shadowstars (3. April 2015)

bin immer noch auf der suche nach einem Mitspieler


----------

